
An open letter from the Perl6 to the Perl5 community - ribasushi
https://www.perl.com/article/an-open-letter-to-the-perl-community/
======
vgy7ujm
Follow up by the author:

[https://p6weekly.wordpress.com/2018/01/22/2018-04-its-
time-f...](https://p6weekly.wordpress.com/2018/01/22/2018-04-its-time-for-
optimism/)

------
vgy7ujm
And the discussion on reddit:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/perl/comments/7r1b33/an_open_letter...](https://www.reddit.com/r/perl/comments/7r1b33/an_open_letter_to_the_perl_community/)

~~~
vgy7ujm
I find it interesting that the author of the letter which is a high profile
person in the Perl community openly admits to never standing behind the
"sister languages" meme and that it now has come full circle from replacement
version -> sister language -> replacement version.

